# 2004 Autocruise Cab 12 volt sockets



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Also Ducato, Relay Not ALL manuals are wrong but my 2004 one is

My 2004 boxer has never had both 12 volt cab sockets live since I bought it.
I finally had time to investigate more thoroughly having failed to solve the problem last time.
The answer was incorrect information in the owners handbook, as well quite a loose fitting fuse on the 15 amp for which I just squeezed the holders closer together.
The cigarette lighter is listed as fuse 44 15amp and the power socket as fuse 52 20amp, this is actually completely the opposite in reality.
The power socket marked 180 watt maximum is fuse 44 15amp and the cigarette lighter is 52 20amp. The wiring size to each corresponds correctly with this.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*12v power sockets*

Hi,

I have a NTM AutoSleeper also on a 2004 Boxer chassis; previous owner who had it from new said that neither socket had ever worked!!

I found out yesterday, like techno 100,that the handbook and fuse locations were wrong.

Now both the lighter socket and the 12v power socket are working albeit only when ignition power is on.

Just have to work out
a) what switch under wingmirror adjustment is for; ??? heated wing mirrors.
b) how do I switch on front fog lights; only have a switch for rear fog, which doesn't have any effect on front ones.

Answers please!

Pam


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Can't help there Pam mine's not so posh :lol: 
but this post shows hows to make 12 volts socket or sockets live without ignition on.
I think we've just made the 15 amp 180 watt socket permanent rather than both.
courtesy of Tikki
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1024048.html#1024048


----------

